# GEDO



## Alemanita

Lieber Übersetzer-Kollegen,
was ist das:
*GEDO - Producción de documento con archivo embebido**
bzw. was ist die deutsche Entsprechung für GEDO.
Dankbar für jeden Hinweis,
Alemanita
*(Bei youtube zu finden)


----------



## Tonerl

Könnte dir das evebtuell helfen ?

_*GEDO - Dokumentenproduktion mit eingebetteter Datei
Schnelle, zuverlässige Datenerfassung*_


----------



## Alemanita

Danke, Tonerl. Das hilft.
Wird das auf Deutsch auch so genannt?


----------



## Tonerl

Alemanita,
da das ein Akronym ist, kann ich dir nur obige Übersetzung - als Recherche- liefern !
LG


----------



## Peterdg

Una búsqueda rápida en google me dice que "GEDO" en un acrónimo para "Generador electrónico de documentos oficiales". 

¿Te ayuda eso?


----------



## Alemanita

Gracias también a ti, Peterdg.
¿Tienes idea de cómo se llama en alemán?


----------



## Peterdg

Alemanita said:


> Gracias también a ti, Peterdg.
> ¿Tienes idea de cómo se llama en alemán?


No, lo siento. Ni siquiera sé si existe una cosa semejante en alemán. Parece ser un sistema en Argentina y dudo que haya algo similar en alemán.


----------



## Rocko!

El sistema argentino sirve para "crear" un nuevo documento con _validez oficial_, registrarlo (grabarlo permanentemente en los servidores del gobierno) y firmarlo (con un sello o cadena digital que reemplaza la firma que normalmente se hace con la mano y una pluma) , es decir, que son los mismos documentos que de forma tradicional se hacen ante un funcionario (empleado) de gobierno en una oficina de gobierno, pero ahora por internet. Lo más importante es la firma digital/electrónica.
Esto ya se hace en muchos países, incluido el mío, y es imposible que en Alemania, uno de los más avanzados del mundo, no se tenga esto. Seguro que lo debe haber.
Podría ser éste el equivalente:
(no estoy diciendo que ésta sería la traducción, porque el sistema alemán abarca muchos más aspectos que el argentino)




EGovG - nichtamtliches Inhaltsverzeichnis


----------



## Alemanita

Rocko! said:


> Esto ya se hace en muchos países, incluido el mío, y es imposible que en Alemania, uno de los más avanzados del mundo, no se tenga esto. Seguro que lo debe haber.



Lo mismo digo. Es por eso que pregunté acá.
Encontré en las redes que existen "elektronisch errichtete notarielle Urkunden".
Muchísimas gracias, Rocko, por la explicación y por la molestia que te tomaste para encontrar la EGovG, la ley para la promoción de la administración electrónica.
Al final, como tenía que entregar la traducción ¡ya! traduje GEDO como "elektronische Errichtung von offiziellen Urkunden".
Gracias y cuídate.-


----------

